# Table Saw Outfeed Table Project



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Disclaimer - I am not a cabinet maker, but I can cut a 2x4! 

I decided to build an outfeed table for my saw. I don't know why I haven't done this several years ago, but I haven't. I got the saw after my dad passed away and neither my brother or sister had a place or use for it.

I built it out of material I had left over from covering the windows for Ike. The only thing I had to buy was a few 2x4's.

The table is 48 inches long x 34 inches wide.

Since my garage is small and full of stuff, I decided to put in some storage under the table. The bottom is 2x4 w/ 1/2" cd plywood, and come to think about it, so is the top.

I realized I had a little space under the table top, so I made a shelf to hold a few items (clamps, hammer, drill, etc.)

Finally, I trimmed out the top with some 1x2 treated lumber I had in storage.

NOTE: I didn't run the shelf the entire length, because I plan to mount my router underneath the table...basically in the area where the contractor trash bag box is sitting (see pics). That should come in real handy.

It's not real fancy but it will work for me. Like I said, I'm not a cabinet maker!

Comments welcome.
Mike


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That looks good Mike.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Nothing wrong with that Mike. Looks good.
You might consider rounding over the edges so you don't pick up a splinter or two.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Looks great to me, good job Mike!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Nicely done Mike.


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

I like the fact that he didn't even move the stuff he planned to store in it while worked on it LOL. Looks good Mike. If you really need some projects to do since your retirement, I've got a whole bunch down here. Later, Aubrey


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck looks good and probably even square too. I didnt mention the "blowout" on the top left nail He He

Charlie


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> I didn't mention the "blowout" on the top left nail He He


I had a couple of them because I assembled it upside down in the driveway. I backed them out before I put the top on.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Nice job Mike. About time you stated organizing your garage. :rotfl:


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

looks good just sand the top smooth and add a couple of coats of wax so the wood glides on it


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks good from here Mike. Wanna come over and whip one out for me?  
I've been 'planning' one for 3 years but so far no boards have been cut.........lol

One suggestion --- cut some slots which match up with the miter slots on the saw table.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks nice, only thing I see missing is a laminate top to reduce friction as your materials pass over it. I'd be happy to donate a piece of laminate and a can of spray glue if you like. Miter slots posted above are great.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Thanks fellas. I plan to cut the slots. Just haven't got around to do it yet. Thanks for the offer of the laminate, but I should be OK. Right now it is being used to paint a cabinet. 
Mike


----------

